# Degenerative Changes



## cswift (Oct 14, 2009)

Any and all input appreciated! 

Report impression states "degenerative changes of hand and ankle"...that's it.

Would 715.94 & 715.97 be most appropriate or 715.34 & 715.37...so confused!

Thanks!


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 14, 2009)

715.94 & 715.97 because the "report" did not specify if the osteoarthrosis was "localized or generalized".


----------



## cswift (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you so much! I really aprpeciate it!


----------

